

Amazon.com down - endersshadow

You can check it out here: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/amazon.com<p>Their health check for AWS is all green (http://status.aws.amazon.com/), though.<p>I'm curious what the issue is, and if we'll hear anything about it.<p>EDIT: Back up, now.
======
tokenadult
This is the second time I've seen when someone has posted a

<http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/>

link here on HN to announce that a major site is down, when it is NOT down for
me. Amazon.com is working just fine for me. I've just been browsing around.
What is the methodology of

<http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/>

that sometimes spoofs that site into reporting a major site is down? I'm
having no trouble whatsoever navigating Amazon.com just now.

After edit: I checked my personal website. It's up. But then, oops, I was told
that Hacker News is down (even though it evidently isn't).

What do you see when you follow this link?

<http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/news.ycombinator.com>

I just saw

"It's not just you! <http://news.ycombinator.com> looks down from here.

"Check another site?"

P.P.S. I am in the midwestern United States. I was just browsing Amazon.com
some more, and it is working great. Hacker News is still reported as down.

~~~
endersshadow
This is what I got when I went to Amazon.com: <http://i.imgur.com/VzOHf.png>

<https://amazon.com> gives me an SSL error and then it can't resolve.

What country are you in that you can see it? I'm on the Eastern seaboard of
the US.

~~~
MikeW
Your DNS may be poisoned. I guess this is another positive argument for SSL
cert pinning in browsers so you are less likely to accept the invalid cert

~~~
endersshadow
Back up now. The cert was pointing to www.amazon.com, so it was throwing an
error for amazon.com. Then, it would generate an SSL Protocol error. Very odd
behavior.

